# ariens 936042-motion control lever



## chillz911 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,
This is my first post, i hope you can all help me.

I purchased an ariens 20hp 42inch deck lahst year. The other day i was cutting my half acre lot with my lawn tractor when the lever felt limper than normal. Moving the lever from forward to neutral to reverse there was a huge loss of power. When movin the lever to reverse it barely backsup but it does. When in Neutral it either reverses( barely) or creeps forward. 

Any ideas what it could be, i tried to loosin the bolt for the control lever but i can`t seem to get to it to loosen it.

thanks
Alain


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm betting that the lever came loose from the control bracket on the transmission. The rod that you move to go forward and reverse fits through a bracket that is bolted to the transmission. Make sure it hasn't pulled out of that bracket. Also, there is a single bolt that holds it in place on the transmission, and allows for neutral adjustment. Check to be sure that hasn't moved.


You can go here to look up the Ariens parts breakdown on that unit. Just click the "Click Here to enter Parts Radar" link and you can type in your model number to get the breakdowns. The lever is located under "Drive".


----------



## chillz911 (Sep 7, 2011)

it doesnt look like it is moved however i cant get the bold for the bracket off , the end of the bolt is rubbing against the gas tank. i think it may be bent just a little


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If I get time (and remember) I can look at the unit I currently have in the shop at work. I am going into work tomorrow morning to do some cleaning and rearranging in the shop, so I may have time to check it out. Its the same model you have. His is in because you can't start it unless the light switch is turned on. Seems to have a bad connection on the main ground cable.


----------



## chillz911 (Sep 7, 2011)

braught it to the dealer and the guy said it looked like one of the tack welds has broken off. he re welded it and it is all good.. strange i never would of thought that woudl of been the problem


----------

